# Elena Miras Love Island



## ShiZZoE (28 Juli 2020)

Ich suche den Videoausschnitt zu diesem Bild von Elena Miras bei Love Island
https://www.directupload.net/file/d/5894/ryidxsww_jpg.htm
Gibt es eventuell jemanden der den hat?
Danke im vorraus


----------



## Tittelelli (30 Juli 2020)

wer schaut sich denn diesen Blödsinn an?


----------

